# NET SEND command



## DarkCrystal

OK. Here's the situation.

I know the basics of the NET SEND command. I can send messages to pepople in my domain. I am in domain "X", computer name is "xx", my contact is in domani "Y", computer name "yy". What is the syntax I would use to send my contact a NET SEND message on the "Y" domain?

I know to send messages in my domain it's just NET SEND "xx" _msg_, no domain name needed here.

But what about cross domain NET SENDing?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

DarkCrystal


----------



## Rockn

type net send /? and you will get all of the syntax you need. BTW, most smart admins will disable net send on their workstations.


----------



## DarkCrystal

Rockn said:


> type net send /? and you will get all of the syntax you need. BTW, most smart admins will disable net send on their workstations.


Yah, I know about net send /?. I've always found any and all Microsoft Help to be poorly written and ill concieved. But I guess its worth a try.

As for admins, good luck finding a partially intelligent one here...

DarkCrystal


----------



## DarkCrystal

Nah, NET SEND /? didn't help much. Never could interpret the DOS help too well. See if you can interpret this:

NET SEND {name | * | /DOMAIN[:name] | / USERS} message

much appreciated,
DarkCrystal


----------



## Rockn

http://www.computerhope.com/nethlp.htm 
This breaks down the command into it's switches. YOu can use Windows help as well to find out what the syntax is.


----------



## ChuckE

DarkCrystal, while I am a PC user, I *used to be* a big Apple supporter (the Apple ][ being my first really useful computer).

Steve "the Woz" Wozniak did not design the Macintosh. He designed the Apple (one) and the Apple ][, I am sure he had some input for the Mac, but the Mac's overall scheme was heavily influenced (not designed) by Steve Jobs. Jobs was the person who drove the idea of a one button mouse. Jobs was also the one who wanted the Mac to be a "closed" box, so that people could not add or modify the equipment. Jobs is a "visionary" not a designer.

The Woz has mentioned many times that he likes the 2 and 3 button mouse. See: http://www.woz.org/letters/general/15.html


----------



## DarkCrystal

Thanks Rockn, very useful. I see the light!

ChuckE:
I realize that Wozniak liked 2 and 3 button mice, the subject of my joke is not that he disliked them, it's that you don't see them with MACs/Apples (MAC and Apple are used almost interchangeably nowadays). As I have stated, I have nothing against MACs, or Apples for that matter. They are very sturdy machines and can handle a hefty workolad, I just prefer PCs with expandability and options. Im always upgrading my components or my component/PC sercurity devices. Rather difficult to do that with a MAC/Apple. Hope this clarifies things.


----------



## cmconsult

You can also use the "net send" command with an IP-Address.

For example

net send 192.168.0.10 here your message


----------



## Slipknot08f

net send * Hi everybody!


----------



## Concorde

Ok, seeing as how I am not yet a smart admin, how would I go about enabling net send?


----------



## Squashman

You need to turn on the Messenger Service.

start > run > services.msc


----------



## ChuckE

You don't enable it. You just start up a DOS window 
(see somewhere like: Start>Programs>Accessories>Command Prompt)
and type in "NET SEND" (not the quotes, just the words & case does not matter)

I don't believe any NET SEND commands will get received unless the other people have some messenger process running also. I have no details, but it should be easily Googled).

(Edit: After posting this I see that Squashman confirmed about the messenger.)


----------



## brendandonhu

To clarify...the service called "Messenger" needs to be set to Enable on Windows NT/2000/XP systems.


----------



## JIINNXXX

Dear Sir,
I have the IP of a Gateway PC, and I have the (3d Party) IPs of the network users, now how can I send a (NET SEND) to one of the USERS.
in other words, lets say that the Gateway IP is: 555.555.555.555
The USER IP is: 192.168.666.666
now if I write: net send 555.555.555.555 teste, the MSG will reach the gateway, and if I write: net send 192.168.666.666, it will not reach anywhere, coz I'm not inside that network, so please do write me the command to send a MSG to a user inside the network..
Thank you.
JIINNXXX


----------



## brendandonhu

You can't send them a message unless they have a port forwarded to receive that message as far as I know.


----------



## JIINNXXX

and how can I know if that option does exist !! Thanx in advance..
JIINNXXX


----------



## Squashman

If the person you want to send a message to is on a different network thru the internet, I would suggest just using one of the many free Instant Messenging programs. It is alot let hassle then setting up port forwarding to use NET SEND.


----------

